# Pier Fishing for my 5 year old



## rocklea (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Everybody - I am bringing my family down next week and would love to introduce my son to Pier Fishing in the Pensacola Area. From what I am reading on the Forum, I am thinking of bringing him to Ft. Pickens...but I have no idea. Just looking to go after smaller species. I am basically starting from scratch. Any help is very much appreciated! I promise to post pics!

Best Bait and tackle shops? Shrimp and Mullet?
Best type of reel and test?
Best time of day? First thing in the AM or late afternoon - I am guessing? Night is out as he is too young...but maybe good for me!

I think there is a lot of really helpful stuff on here already, so thank you for your help!

Hope to you ya'll out there!

Rock


----------



## rocklea (Apr 2, 2015)

A BIG thank you to Austin for his sticky post...very helpful!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Stop by Hot Spots Bait,Tackle and Charters at the Pensacola Beach
Marina. Clay will hook you up with info,bait and tackle.
850-449-5555


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The best fishing for a kid is fishing for pinfish. 
The pinfish can keep a kid busy all day long. And will allow him to stay interested in the sport of fishing because he will catch bait fish. Saltwater baitfish can put up a great fight for a child reeling it in. All you need is a typical bream fishing setup and any type of pier. 
If you go out on the big pier, buy a sabiki for about $2 and the people fishing on the pier will show you where to drop, so they can use the baitfish your child catches.


----------



## rocklea (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds like a great start...thanks guys!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pickens will be good, you can also hit the bridges and bridge fish. Squid/frozen shrimp/cut bait would be good. Rod and reel-medium action spinning gear 10-14 lb test. There are also catfish ponds in the north areas of Escambia and Santa Rosa counties, but not sure if you'd wanna drive to them....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock, one thing I would seriously consider is a small bag of cut squid if you're fishing off a pier. My experience is that you'll be doing more baiting of a hook b/c the pin fish are worse than looters. They come, they see and they eat without the knowledge of younger children not knowing when to pull them up. Squid will stay on the hook a while longer and IMO, it really doesn't matter what bait you use for them. I wish you and the little ones luck.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And something for him to stand on so he can clear the top rail.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

And more than one sabiki. The Spanish mackerel are biting them off, to be expected. Get big size sabiki. Have fun.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at an artificial bait called "fishbites" it doesn't look impressive, but it's some good stuff. I've not used the squid, but highly recommend the shrimp flavor. Put it on a small perch size hook or sabiki and tear up the bait fish. I would recommend lighter line like 6-8 pound. A 5 year old may not be able to handle a fish that requires bigger line.


----------

